# برنامج hfss 14 لتصميم الأنتنا



## flexx (26 فبراير 2013)

مرحبا بالجميع , ارجو مساعدتي في تنزيل نسخة hfss 14 وتكون 64 بت , علما بأن النسخة الموجوده 32 بت 

مع العلم بأن برنامج hfss يستخدم في تصميم الأنتنا والأليكتروماكنتيك , ومفيد جدا جدا لطلاب الإتصالات


----------



## A.malla (19 مارس 2013)

برأي نزل برنامج cst النسخة الاخيرة بس المشكلة حجمو كبير...
المهم نصيحتي انك تتعلم ع البرامج الحديثة والبرنامج الي انت طالبو قديم شوي
في برنامج تاني معروف كتير والو كتير فيديوهات تعليم اسمو ADS 
ولك كل التوفيق


----------

